# Brother vs. Brother



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

"I had hoped this day would come! The day we fight the heathens back! They think that they own this Planet, this system! But the System was swallowed and spit back up by the warp. That makes it property of the chaos gods!" - Ashran the mad, Leader of the renegade guardsmen on Elevoc and Pleuris.


for 5-10 people

You are one of Ashran's enforcers, warriors that have no remorse or fear, they kill without question and fight without end. You will do battle on the frozen wastes and destroyed metropolises of Elevoc.


The way this works is that I (Ashran) will lead you into battle and exploration scenarios that you will act on with your combined discretion. 
"Just cause I'm the boss, that doesn't mean that I have to make all your decisions." once in a while we will enter a safe zone where you can talk to your fellows and build your backstory, in these zones Ashran will set up shop and you will be able to trade trophies and other items found in the field to buy upgrades for you armour, weapons, and your mask. As well as buy new weapons and armour.


Make your character using the example below:

Name: Ashran (the mad or tinkerer)
Age: Who knows?
Appearance: 6' 4", he wears a full suit to protect him from the cold wastes.
Equipment: Carapace armor, two frag grenades, big fething knife! a machette that he is said to have torn from a scout's cold dead hands!, The Biggest autogun you will ever see! A custom made Autogun that is larger that a man's arm! He has modified it to use cased rounds and a box feed, so that he can use a higher caliber round.
Talents: Besides being bat shits insane, Ashran is an accomplished tinkerer and made the suit and autogun himself
History:Ashran is a murderous psychopath, "My best is thirty guardsmen in three minutes." not much else is known 
Trophy (one or two): The knife, for one and a Vostroyan's skull.



Standard equipment:
Primary: Autogun, Shotgun, or a Grenade launcher (only two people can have grenade launchers)
Secondary: Stubgun, auto pistol, or las pistol
CC weapon (get creative! Make it a pipe or a broken gun!) 
Armour: (What color, material etc)

Have fun!


----------



## Ordinarykronos (Apr 5, 2010)

Interested!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Name: Karnak
Age: he only knows he's older than 20...
Appearance: 6' long, he wears a gasmask, a simple flakcoat over his dark purple armour and he wears boots and trousers made out of black fur, to protect him from the cold harsh climate...
Equipmentark purple Flak armor, Autogun, las pistol and a tusk (used as club) from a big animal and a hooked fishingline.
Talents: Karnak has very good reflexes and is pretty used to the cold of the planet, being an expert at survival
History:Karnak was one of the few tribesmen living on an icy world. There he learned to fight and stay alive. Now he offers his services to Ashran, for he believes Ashran is his way out of the miserable life he had. He looted everywhere he could and that's how he got his current equipment
Trophy (one or two): A flesh tearers helmet.

OOC:
hope he's ok like this. I don't know wether we can already customize our equipment and stuff, or wether that becomes available while we progress... I'd also like carapace armour, but I thought that'd be more like a thing that could be bought from the stores also...


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice, sounds like a blast. will post up a character later today.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

that is a great character Bloodthirster! Never thought of a tusk.


----------



## Ordinarykronos (Apr 5, 2010)

Name: Volos Marr

Age: Unknown

Appearance: 6’0”, an unassuming man with a slight form and clothed in a bodysuit of questionable origins, which serves as protection from the harsh elements, but also from a limited amount of enemy fire. His face is obscured by a beat-up old gas mask which doubles as a helmet.

Equipment: Armor black and glassy as obsidian, a couple of flash-bang grenades, a simple hunting knife, and an unassuming autogun with a lengthened barrel and scope stolen from a dead sniper. 

Talents: Pretty damn stealthy, he can sneak up on most when given the opportunity, and with his modified and slightly more potent single fire autogun, he can pick off a target from a fair distance away, considering the junk he has to work with.

History: Nobody knows where he came from, other than he had been following the group long enough that he was just accepted after he aided them in a battle with raiders. 

Trophy: A still-functioning skull servitor, tied to his belt.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Perfect ma mawn!


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Maul
Age: 28
Appearance: 6'3" Average muscular build, Brown dread-locked hair and brown eyes. wears a black and white shemagh, urban camo pants and jacket with sleeves rolled up past his elbows. has a jet black tactical vest (no real armor just keeps his weapons and ammo close)
Equipment: Sawn-off and pistol gripped pump action shotgun, stub gun, and his bare fists (but open to picking up and using rocks, bricks ext.) 
Talents: A dead hard brawler and a ruthless cold blooded killer who enjoys thoroughly breaking people in hand to hand combat. Known to snap limbs as well as crush them under fist and foot. 
History: Was a ganger and a pit fighter wear he picked his violent brawling nature and his name. Claims to have never lost a fight.
Trophy: The shining silver rings he wears taken off a nobleman who decided to test his luck in the pit, Maul stomped his teeth out and snapped his neck.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

so we don't have standard equipment when we start? I see an altered autogun and an altered shotgun, so we can already customize our gear befor we start? Then I don't really see the use of the shops opening up tbh. 
So could you pls clarify this for me then? :biggrin:


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Volos is special, Ordinarykronos and I have talked about his part.
maul is just building the appearance of his gun.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

alrighty, otherwise I would've started editting my post


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going to leave this up for one day and then start the rp.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Name: Elenius, last name is unkown but called also The Butcher or The Executioner.

Age: 273

Appearance: 5'9 ,very muscular, long grey hair, wears a red power armor which is marked by the signs of chaos and much blows from enemy weapons. Most of the time he dosent wear a helmet.

Equipment: red as blood power armor, shotgun, spiky gauntlets and boots( to stab when he hits people[ he loves saying its more reliable then most power and chain weapons]), and 2 frag grenades.


Talents: he specializes in close combat and claims to be the best, he can kill pretty much anything with any close combat weapon be it a rock, book, or a chain axe.

History:Originally a blood thirsty space marine, elenius tuned to the power of chaos when he saw that he has no future as a space marines.

Trophy (one or two): a dusty old book with chaos inscriptions and lots of fingers.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

could be me, but why would a chaos space marine follow a heretical guardsman??? (look at his armour, he doesn't wear power/terminator armour! like chaos space marines do)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

the real question is why not 
I don't really know never fully thought of that, maybe he follows anyone who'll lead him to battles.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay I will let that ONE pass seeing how we don't have enough players.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Five-nine? This guy must be a midget compared to other space marines even when in his power armour.

Even though you are considering letting something like that go Broguts, it may not be a very good idea. There is a very large gap between what a normal soldier and a space marine can do, this will be the same for traitors as well. Where a normal soldier may struggle in a certain situation, the marine will be able to shrug it off and blow through the problem with no effort.

Be wary when allowing this, for you may put the rest of the group in a near impossible situation just to give the chaos marine a challenge.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I think I will have him separate from the group at times to perform certain tasks


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I also don't think you should let him in. We're already in a small group and I mean: a shot that could easily kill a guardman wouldn't even tickle a space marine. And like darkreever said: In order to give him a challenge the others'd probably die a 1000 deaths before they could achieve the same. 

And in the battles on our "level", he'd probably be able to kill them all on his own. I personally think that for the sake of the RPG he'll have to do a step back.

and btw: my character is bigger than yours!


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

komanko said:


> Name: Elenius, last name is unkown but called also The Butcher or The Executioner.
> 
> Age: 273
> 
> ...




I'm sorry but I have thought it over and you need to change your char to a renegade guardsmen, it just wouldn't make sense to have a random space marine in the middle of it, everything else looks good though.


----------



## Lust God Flunky (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it too late to make a character for this? I'm terribly interested.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Edit: yes it is terribly sorry, if this one is successful I will try and save a spot for you.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Broguts, perhaps you should send a PM to the other players in this RPG...
I don't think they've seen the action thread yet... And RP'ing on your own isn't all that fun


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

i just thought we were waiting on a more detailed post to start with.


----------

